# trail dog suggestions



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, if you want a dog that can be around horses or other dogs without a problem, that has to be trained--lots of socialization and exposure to new things while they're puppies.

As for medium level energy, any of your water dogs are a good choice, labs and retrievers are the most common. However, with proper exercise (twenty minutes of play a day or a nice long walk) any dog can be the right energy level. But keep in mind no matter what kind of dog you get, if you get a puppy, they're going to be all over the place.

I have two shelties, and they're classified as herding dogs, but they're not huge players unless you give them something to chase. But, what I like about them is that I haven't trained them to heel at all, and they don't walk more than a few feet in front of me without leashes on.


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

well some big points are i dont want a super hyper dog as we dont have time during the week to walk and we have 2 other dogs a maltese and a basset hound. the maltese takes alot of time to groom so I dont want a dog that i have to groom. im not worried about getting the dog used to the horses because i will put the horses and dogs together while the dog is a puppy i just dont want a dog with a high predatory or herding sense as I dont want them to run the horses around and seriously injure or kill the horses. the dog should also be able to run a good ways incase i want to run the horse a good distance.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I think what you're looking for is something like this: Sony AIBO Robot and Accessories - RoboToys

Seriously, do you think you could lay on the couch all week, then go out and run "a good distance" on a weekend? And enjoy it?


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

well i would like a REAL dog james im just asking other people if they have trail dogs and what a good dog would be im sorry i dont have as much time in the day as you do james i actually have a job where i work


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

any other suggestions on any good trail dogs anybody


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

I have to agree with James, any dog that ca go for a while will need to be taken out for a while during the week too. Any dog that has a lot of energy on the weekend will have it during the week, so lots of exercise is a must. 
I also second that being good with horses stems from training. Our dog used to be terrified, but after putting a lot of good experiences in, we can take him trail riding and he is fine. You do need to train them to listen though. 
Not saying that to annoy you, it's just how it is. They are animals after all.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have an awesome trail dog. She also has been trained on how to behave around horses since she was a pup, as well as regular excercise during the week. Both essential if you ask me.


----------



## nicephotog (Sep 2, 2009)

Try blue or red cattle dogs, they are designed solid more than fast for cattle driving/mustering.
Get an x-breed one from a cattle farming district half grown if its off a mother that works cattle and has seen her working regularly.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Wondering how you will manage this weekend warrior dog during the week---in a crate, tied up in the yard, running loose? It is an excellent point that a dog strong enough to follow the horses will need reasonable exercise Mon-Fri and if you are too busy to allow that in your schedule you should give up on the idea and just enjoy your Maltese and Basset.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I would suggest a blue/red heeler, an Australian Shepard, or a border collie. They are all very smart dogs, and getting them as puppies to be around horses is always a must. 

Do you have a yard the dog could run around in? At my mom's house, it's no problem as we live in the country, but a fenced yard would let the dog run and play and get exercise, a lot of people around here put their dogs on leashes (i think it's mean, they need a fence, or be out in the country) but it still works if it is a must. 

But please, never take a _chihuahua_ or breeds like that, as they actually scare the horses more. A bigger dog is more likely to bark, then run away, if anything, but one time, a chihuahua ran up and tried to bite my horses' heels. I have a Pomeranian/chihuahua she grew up around my horses and still barks at them, so she is never allowed around them. It's very disappointing, but my next dog will hopefully be an Australian Shepard (either ed or blue) when I get out of college.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't have any breed recommendations - but I would suggest visiting a local pound. You can get any age/breed/energy level dog there. 

I have a Llasa Ahpso mix that came from a pound. He's not what you are looking for, as he requires regular grooming. We keep him shaved. In his younger days he would have made a great trail dog. He had just the right amount of speed, energy an endurance to keep up with us most of the time. He has been known to beg for (and get) a ride from time to time. :wink:

Our other dog is a boxer mix. We're not sure what the mix is, but it looks like she's probably got some pit bull in there somewhere. However, she has -0- agression. She gets along great with the horses, but is absolutely terrified of the goats! She sticks pretty close to us and has the potential to be a great trail dog, too. While she didn't come from a pound, she is still a rescue because our neighbors moved off and left her when she was just a puppy.:evil:

We also had a blue heeler/chow mix that was excellent on the trail. She went on many a ride with us. She was calm around the horses (she was ALWAYS calm!) and stayed right with us, only ranging a few feet away at the most. Our neighbors had cattle that had a tendency to find every hole in the fence and get out. They would come get old blue to put them up. Blue never ran the cattle - she was too lazy. She might run at them to get them moving, but once they were moving, she just plodded around behind them. Cattle that aren't panicked or pushed too hard will find the place in the fence where they got out and go back in the same way. Or they will walk in an open gate. We loved that old girl, and she lived to be nearly 20! We found her at a local horse auction. She was in a box of puppies that had been dropped off in the parking lot. She kept following us (well, trying to - she was less than six weeks old). We didn't really want a dog at the time, but Blue wouldn't take no for an answer. After about six times putting her back in the box, hubby said if she wants to go with us that badly, she must belong with us. She was his dog until the day she died, through his brain tumor and his stroke. :-(

I guess my point is, you don't need to look for a specific breed for a trail dog. There are dogs out there just waiting for you to make them into what you want, and they are happy to comply!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

How old is your basset? They were bred as tracking/hunting dogs, and when needed they can book it, even if their legs are pretty stubby. Instead of getting yet another dog that you have said yourself you don't have the time to invest in, take out your existing dog with you. Even if he/she is older, you can ask your vet about some good joint supplements. Especially in a breed that is easy to let get overweight/obese, the trails will do it some good.

I still agree with CP that herding breeds are your best bet...however, like photog said, if you go with that type of dog you'll need to search around and find a farm/ranch in your area that works cattle or sheep and also uses their dogs to breed. Make sure you see the mom AND dad in action, as well as how they interact with you, their owner, the other dogs, and the animals....just because they have it in their genes to work an animal doesn't mean they won't be aggressive/prey driven. Especially with Australian Cattle Dogs and blue heelers, if not properly exposed to smaller dogs they can get a little excited/nippy around them. 

But, to be frank, just getting an animal that you can "play with" on the weekends is cruel. Dogs are not horses, they are actually the exact opposite...where as horses live to be lazy, dogs are predatory animals, they run, jump, play, bark, etc etc. 

Sorry if this comes off as kind of preachy, I just hate to see perfectly good animals waste away inside...I'm trained in animal behavior and I work at a doggie day care, so dogs are like my life! lol, If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> But, to be frank, just getting an animal that you can "play with" on the weekends is cruel. Dogs are not horses, they are actually the exact opposite...where as horses live to be lazy, dogs are predatory animals, they run, jump, play, bark, etc etc.


I have to disagree a bit there. Horses play too, especially if they get to live in open fields. And certain dogs - and yes, I do mean that Border Collie/Aussie mix currently snoozing on my couch - can do pretty well at lazy when they put their minds to it. The point is that they're all individuals, so thinking you're absolutely certain to get such-and-such behavior from a particular breed just isn't going to work. Niki, for instance, was supposed to be a ranch dog, but wound up with me because she has zero interest in herding anything.

Oh, and grooming: a short-haired dog may not "need" grooming, but brushing is also a form of bonding & acceptance into the pack...


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

I agree that the dog (any dog really) needs to be exercised every day, not only in the weekends, especially if taken on the trail for hours on the weekend. 

But IF you want a dog that can follow then what about a Dalmatian?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalmatian_(dog)

Easy to keep clean and known for their affinity with horse (as you can read in the link)


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

Be careful, dalmatians are extremely strong willed and without proper excersize and training can develop behavioral issues. Most dogs like the ones suggested on here like aussies, cattle dogs etc. are all high energy dogs and would do great to keep up with horses if they are properly trained, but the OP suggests a medium energy dog. Of course there are exceptions to every breed. 

Also, the OP does not say they wouldn't pay attention to the dog and it would ONLY get excersize on weekends, but that the dog will be used as a trail companion only the weekends. Perhaps the OPs other two dogs are not suitable for that for some reason and the OP would enjoy having a dog companion with while riding.

However, the OP gives us some vague info. which could lead someone to assume things. I would hope the OP takes time to excersize the dog (as well as their other two dogs) during the week for bonding, training and mental stimulation purposes.

I also liked the idea someone mentioned about why not training the bassett to be a companion on the trail since they were bred to do that specifically and it fits all the OPs criteria. a shorthaired easy to groom dog who can be out or in and medium energy, and can be around horses. Unless there is some serious behavioral or medical issue that prevents the dog from doing it.

If the OP gave us a bit more info. on what he or she wants. or would clarify some things they posted it will do us no good assuming the OP will do "this" or "that" in a good way or mean way to their 'new' dog if they decided to get one. (not to start a full out debate at all or anything).

~AL615


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

It is this part:


nate1 said:


> well some big points are i dont want a super hyper dog as we dont have time during the week to walk and we have 2 other dogs a maltese and a basset hound.


 that make me assume the dog won't be exercised much during the week. Unless you are able to find a very lazy Aussie or Border Collie I would not recommend them. They need at least an hour of intense exercise a day. Not just walking. Every day And they need mental stimulation. So, since that sounds like too much energy for the OP, I don't recommend these breeds. We have a fairly lazy Aussie and he still needs so much exercise you wouldn't believe!

Being good with horses also needs to be trained. You can't just throw them in together, so to speak. You need to supervise their interactions. Puppies might try to go up and play with the horse and the horse can kick them and you end up with a dead dog. This takes time and work.

Unless you are lucky enough to find a trained older dog that has been trained around horses (look in the pound), you need to be willing to invest lots of time.

Good luck.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I still agree with CP that herding breeds are your best bet...however, like photog said, if you go with that type of dog you'll need to search around and find a farm/ranch in your area that works cattle or sheep and also uses their dogs to breed. Make sure you see the mom AND dad in action, as well as how they interact with you, their owner, the other dogs, and the animals....just because they have it in their genes to work an animal doesn't mean they won't be aggressive/prey driven. Especially with Australian Cattle Dogs and blue heelers, if not properly exposed to smaller dogs they can get a little excited/nippy around them.


I would be wary of getting a working cattle dog, as the instinct to 'nip heels' is bred into them for hard to move cattle. I would be worried the instinct might kick in, they would nip the horses heels, and get a kick in the head. I think sheep herding breeds would be a better bet, so Border Collies, Kelpies, *******... All CAN work cows but are mainly sheep dogs. My Kelpie, who WAS trained around horses, and all of dad's Kelpies who weren't, are fine with the horses.


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks kiara.  I totally missed that post, I had concentrated solely on the 1st post the OP had talked about. my bad. But still if the OP has two other dogs, what does she do with THEIR excersizing needs? That is why I am hoping OP meant he/she wouldn't completely not excersize the dog in some way during the week. (Maybe I am just being devils advocate)

good point about horses needing to be trained too I didn't think of that.

~AL615


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

the basset hound may be a good idea but she hasnt been around horses much and has a tendency to get alittle close to the horse shes about 4 years old shes good around horses she doesnt bark and scare the horses. but one problem which is why i dont want a dog with a big tracking instinct is basset hounds has a really big tendency to to find a trail and forget everything they even have a tendency to go deaf iv heard that dalmations have a tendency to turn on their owners oo and I just said i dont have time to walk the dog i didnt say that the dog wouldnt be able to get out


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Every dog will have a 'tendency' for something. That is what training is for.

My Kelpie has a tendency to chase sheep, she is a sheepdog. Training has allowed me to ride her through a mob of sheep and have her stay focussed on me.


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

yea it would be a late start for her but i think she would be willing to learn ill take her out to the stable and see how she does tommorrow


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi nate1. I would really reccommend you look at getting a Labrador. Lab's love to be part of the family and tend to consider it to be their job to be part of your family. They love to be out and about but by the same token can laze quite happily as well. 

I have had a border collie. Sam was the best dog in the whole world for the situation that we were in at the time. No kids and lots of time to go hunting and beach walking with her. On the other hand when we did spend too much time at home (in her opinion) she would revert to her natural instincts as a heading dog and round up the cats or anything else she could, ie neighbours chickens. She never attacked anything she would just 'head' them. Other people we know with BC as pets have found the same thing, it is after all what they are bred to do. She was a very busy BC but that was fine because at that stage we were v busy people. I would recommend that you don't get a working type of dog which the BC is as are Heelers and Kelpies.

Now we have kids and our own business and a lot less time to regularly walk a dog. We have a choc lab (Bosley). He is the most non aggressive, easy going, get along with anyone chap. We got him from a family in the city when Boz was 3 years old. He had never seen horses in his life - or so much grass for that matter. The young horse I had at the time had never seen a dog either, they introduced themselves, Boz wagged his tail, Comet nuzzled him and they were trail buddies from that day on.

Boz is the most low maintenance animal in the world, neither short nor long haired - we never groom him. Loves to be out and about, always goes the distance. Finds water irresistable by the way, swims in EVERYTHING! But will also happily loll around the house snoring for days at a time. He does'nt care what you do with him as long as he is with you. Only one problem and that is he will eat untill he pops if you let him, Boz aspires to be obese. As for fitness he is as fit as I am and that is all he needs to be.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't focus on stopping her behaviour, focus on keeping her attention. Thats the biggest battle. That' how I can take 3 of my dad's working kelpies out with me on a ride and keep them away from the sheep and with the horses just by voice.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

nate1 said:


> the basset hound may be a good idea but she hasnt been around horses much and has a tendency to get alittle close to the horse shes about 4 years old shes good around horses she doesnt bark and scare the horses. but one problem which is why i dont want a dog with a big tracking instinct is basset hounds has a really big tendency to to find a trail and forget everything they even have a tendency to go deaf iv heard that dalmations have a tendency to turn on their owners oo and I just said i dont have time to walk the dog i didnt say that the dog wouldnt be able to get out




Went on a 15 mile trail ride some years back---one of the leaders had a Basset along. I was sure the dog would be three quarters dead in 5 miles time. The dog was happy going out, happy coming in, and covered twice as much ground as the horses did. Only problem was she liked to disappear into the underbrush following her nose and the horses always had a mini-heart attack when she came scampering back out. 
But I have never forgotten what a solid little trail dog she was.


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

hey I tacked up the horse today and we went on a 20-30 minute ride with the bassett hound she did really well. I forgot about bassett hounds back in the day how they were used as hunting dogs while people were on horses she did really well i was alittle scared the horse would step on the dog or kick the dog given she hasnt been around horses much but she started out alittle shakey but she did pretty well i think she sorta understood what i was wanting out of her. she went off and smelled but she ran back i think im going to have to work on that because i think if we get in the woods she'll get lost really quick do they have gps locators for dogs??


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

great! I am glad you are getting her and the horse used to eachother!

maybe you can train your dog to come to a whistle. (and make sure if you whistle around the horse it doesn't spook of course)

I dunno about gps for dogs. but maybe you can put something reflective or bright colored on the dog so you can see her and a bell or something on her collar so the horse recognizes she is approaching and you can hear around for her to have an idea of where she is?

good luck with your trail riding!

~AL615


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

well i know they make gps locator collars and iv seen some where when the dog leaves a preset boundry it will let you know and you can call and they will help you find the dog but im looking for something that you can have a preset mobile boundry since you will be moving on a horse or iv seen where you can get a gps locator where you can track the pet yourself with a locator that you have but the ones iv found are between 90-150$ just wandering what yall do to keep your dogs from getting lost


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> just wandering what yall do to keep your dogs from getting lost


Train them not to wander and to have an excellent recall.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

I carry treats in a pouch on the saddle. My dog gets a treat after we cross roads and I use them to hold her attention when a car comes if we're on the road. IAlso for when she comes when I call her, and I've trained her to go left or right of the horse as well--all from the saddle, though she had good basic training beforehand. Good luck, sounds like a great plan!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

nate1 said:


> ...if we get in the woods she'll get lost really quick do they have gps locators for dogs??


As a matter of fact, they do. Check out Garmin Astro 550 (IIRC), though it's really designed for a larger dog.

If your dog is at all used to the outdoors, s/he won't get lost. The dog may want to go off chasing things, and get separated from you, but that's a different matter. (Had this problem with Niki when I first got her: she'd just take it into her head to go off and explore, or chase deer.) If you can train the dog to have a good recall, it shouldn't be a problem. I like to use a whistle myself, as I think it carries and gets their attention better. (So a voice call is "Hey, over here" while the whistle is "Get your butt over here right now!"


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Great that you chose to work with your beagle! Recall and focus training will help a lot. I don't have a GPS tracker for my dog, but others have posted some and I'm sure if you google it, you can find some. Good luck and have fun on the rides


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't read all the other suggestions but wanted to throw in a Rottweiler. We have a Rottie mix that was a stray. She has a short, easy to take care of coat. Little or no brushing required and really doesn't shed much. She had her tail bobbed when she wandered up. Although I don't agree with the idea, it is nice when she is in the house. I have 6 dogs total and she is the only one I would consider taking out on the trails. 
Hunting dogs have a tendency to run of and stir up birds and such. Herding dogs want to "herd" the horses. My Shepherd mix will nip at the horses heels. Plus she sheds terribly in the spring. 
Go with a guard dog type. They will hang with you and protect you from bad guys :wink:


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

yea I use was really suprised at how well she did i will have to treats and get her up to walking long distances shes been pretty lazy lately but it'll all be good ill take some treats with me next time and see what happens lucy is a real big fan of treats thats how i got her potty trained and if you know anything about bassett hounds they dont do it unless its their idea but anyways ill take some pictures and post it on here


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

i have hounds one is a bloodhound and if you get your hound to focus on the end result which is be there with you at the end of the ride and she gets a great reward. My bloodhound goes with me on rides not all the time but a few she is and endurance monster LOL she takes me on walks not the other way around. The point being most hounds have great stamina and if your recall and heel is good you can keep them right there with you on horse back.


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

I've got an Aussie Shepherd, and he's good with the horses, and "rides" with me once or twice a week and has no problem at all keeping up, doesn't require a lot of grooming, and is excellently behaved on the trail, in the house, in the Jeep, basically whereever I decide to take him, he's awesome...


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

My best luck with having dogs on the trail and lazy during the week have been my labs, lol. I have never had any luck with cattle dogs or the border collie, while they were WONDERFUL on the trail, their home behavior pretty much sucked if they got bored their herd instinct kicked in and they ran my horse nearly to death one time. I am not saying all are like that, but if you want a mellow dog, I truly wouldn't suggest a herding breed.

I own 3 labrador retrievers. 1 male and 2 female and they have always been very mellow around any livestock animal and they never did mind other dogs. Also they know to just lay around and have fun on their own pretty much during the week, but when we get our trailer up and ready for a trail ride, they know it is PLAYDAY and I can go for miles and miles and they don't give out. They have never required too much attention everyday though and they are very mellow till it is time to get out and play. I guess it helps that they have each other also.  Hope this helped.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds like you may have found your "trail" dog. My best trail dog is a great dane, pretty much fits your description, only downside is shorter lifespan, seems like about 5 when they start to slow down. My girl will be 7 next month and has started lagging abit when riding. I let her get alittle pudgy and I'm sure that doesn't help, I've been encouraging her to go more lately to work some of it off! My other dane is almost 10 and just can't do it anymore even though he wants to so bad, I have to make sure he's inside before I go. My mom's miniature schauzer would LOVE to go to, but I worry to much about her being hit by a car, however they may be small dogs, but they are tough! My dad's is his farm dog (and if he rode would also be his trail dog). 

Usually when I ride I if I'm not careful I end up w/ a few "extras" my sister in law's Great pyr mix (alittle lab and mystery dog mixed in), Ally, and my sister's pit, Butch. Ally's good, but I generally go by alot of houses and she likes to run through people's yards, which I think is rude. Butch is alittle better, but if it's up to me I'd rather he stay home.

I think most dogs can be decent trail dogs, as long as your willing to put in the work to make them that way!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

wow, your danes are already above average lifespan-wise  you must be doing something right 

~AL615


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

Hey Nate, Some of the comments sound a bit harsh. I admire you for reaching out and asking a good qustion about what type of dog would be good for your needs. I to am looking for a trail dog. I have a Carin Terrier who was a good trail dog but at 13 years old is to old to take on the trail. And oh how she misses that! I also have a Schnauzer who is a good trail dog , but tends to try and stop traffic for me! So I don't take him to often. At any rate, most any dog can be a good trail dog. I find smaller {25 to 35 lbs.} dogs seem to do good. They are compact enough not to require to much food on the trail yet strong enough to keep up and enjoy the journey. Good luck in your quest to find a "Trail Partner", and don't take some of the comments to heart. People just care alot at the risk of sounding rude sometimes...


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

It looks like the OP hasn't been on in a couple of weeks and seems to have decided on his bassett, but I thought I'd mention my trail buddy anyway. We have a German shorthaired pointer who is an excellent trail dog. He's got great stamina, is very obedient and intelligent. (Once, when we were out it started to rain and he stood under my horse. ) He's field trained so sometimes he thinks we're out looking for pheasants, but he always stays close.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

This isn't really for the OP, but I wanted to give a warning to anyone reading this post who got the impression that labs are mellow weekend warriors. Sporting dogs (labs/pointers/retrievers - basically anything that hunts and isn't specifically a member of the Hound Category) are awesome dogs and can be great trail dogs because they were bred for all day endurance and they are very loyal to their handlers. I have an English Pointer who I love to pieces and I had a lab growing up who was great too. 
*
But*, they are NOT low or even medium energy breeds. They are HIGH energy breeds _(not really hyper, just constant, which maybe leads to the confusion) _and if they don't get enough exercise on a regular _(daily)_ basis, they can become bored and destructive. Imagine the rambunctious energy of a puppy, then imagine that in a full grown, 4-year-old dog, because that is about how long it takes them to outgrow their puppy stage. And if you get one out of field lines, its is times two!

There is a reason shelters are teaming with labs and other retrievers - everyone thinks they are a mellow family dog, and then are surprised when they eat the house because they don't get the daily exercise and play they need, as well as the training on how to channel their energy in non-destructive manners. 

My pointer was a puppy until he hit about 4 1/2. Now, at almost 8, he's a much more mellow dog, but he still has enough energy to go all day, every day if I'd let him. Yes, he is very happy to mellow on the couch with me, so long as he gets his daily walk/run and I throw a toy around for him several times throughout the night. I took him to the barn yesterday for 3 hours, in the rain (I'm just starting to introduce him to horses). He ran around and had a great time - when I got home, no sooner had I sat down than he brought me a throw toy. 

The moral is that anyone who gets one of these dogs expecting a weekend warrior/weekday powderpuff is going to have a high likelihood of disappointment and the potential for a destroyed house. But if you have the time to put into these dogs, there is no other dog I'd rather have for loyalty, love, affection and fun.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

PoohLP, this is an excellent and important post. I think many people have no idea what it takes to properly stimulate and exercise a sporting-type dog so that they can be relaxed and happy companions.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I definitely agree with PoohLP....I work at a dog daycare, a very _busy_ dog daycare, and on any given day we will have at least four labs in our larger backyard.....even with 12 hours a day of play, and most of them come 3 times a week, every time they come they are ready to go.....even after the hour of rest we give them at lunch time, they are literally trying to climb the kennel walls in excitement about going outside. After working there for a year, I have told myself I'll _never _get a water/sporting breed like a lab or a retriever.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ i so agree !

i have airedales & some of them are good on trails [the ones that arent are more of the hunters so they can really be off a leash or they will be gone...] but they are definitely high energy dogs. they need at least an hour of brisk walking a day or they get wild [even my 11yo] 

i think dogs are a bigger responsiblity than people think they are ! [not saying this to or toward anyone here btw ]


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd say a Corgi! but I have one and i'm very very partial to them. He's my third corgi, first male. I have him groomed once a month, only because he's in an apartment and the shedding is bad. Before I moved to Los Angeles he was a farm dog, and great with the horses! He's a quick little guy, but very loving and loyal... smarter than any dog I know  He follows everywhere, listens amazingly well, and doesn't get into trouble when I bring him to the barn- aside from eating manure 







and adorable, too! 









I like that they are basically big dog attitude in little packages. He's known as the dog that never barks to everyone I know, cause he's pretty much silent unless someone knocks on the door- even around the horses!! Our other Corgi was more of the trail dog than Tegan here, but they are a great breed and great horse/ranch dogs! 
As far as his energy, they are pretty medium in my experience. I walk dogs for my job right now, and Tegan is SO calm compared to them. No jumping, doesn't need an hour walk to not bark... as long as his mind is stimulated he's fine. He's more of a couch potato who likes to go on long walks/hikes when we have time, like me! heehee

^^ And I agree about the labs/retrievers. I walk a few and they are NEVER tired. Ever. They lose their minds when you first get them outside!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

oh hes gorgeous bali! I'm so weird, I love little dogs with big attitudes, but I like big dogs who are calm and affectionate and lapdog-y.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> oh hes gorgeous bali! I'm so weird, I love little dogs with big attitudes, but I like big dogs who are calm and affectionate and lapdog-y.


Thank you!  Yeah, my family is the same way. He have always had Corgi's and Bernese Mountain Dogs. Bernese think they are the size of a teacup chihuahua and climb all over you, put their front feet and heads (delicately) in your lap... all at 120lbs+ hahahaha!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I would just go the the pound and try to find a dog you like. You would want one with a laid back personality, and probably not a herding dog or they will try to herd your horses.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

This is a breed that you might not of thought about but I had one personally. His name was Audie Murphy. He was a Pembroke Welsh Corgi the best trail dog I ever had. My newest dog doesn't compare to him. He went on 20 to 30 mile trial rides never bothered the horses. He didn't have a lot of training around them but a natural herder. I would point in the general direction of the horses and tell Audie to bring them up he always did. The only horse of mine that particularly didn't like him was the stud. I will tell you a short story about him We went on a trail ride and I told my friends that we shouldn't go because a storm was moving in. They insisted on going and because I was the most experienced rider I had no choice but to go. The storm came up lightning and hard rain. There horses spooked the children father rode off and left me with 2 girls riding double. Their horse spooked because they panicked which made mine kinda spooky as well but that dog went into the brush he was the only that didn't get soaked but he stayed by the kids horse to make sure they were safe. That proved to me that he was a great trail horse if something bad had happened I could of sent him for help. I taught him to do this just in case. My bf and I would practice it quite a bit. The ending of that story was the kids horse took off and followed my dog back while I stayed behind them to make sure that no one fell off. When I got back I guarantee you that the father and I had words and not kind by no means. Needless to say I never took them back out again. Bali I also love corgis they are an amazing animal. I had a male just like yours a tri-colored. Very beautiful.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*Get a Jack Russell Terrier. I have 2 of them, and they are the best dogs ever. Great around the horses. Love land to run in, and accompanying me on rides. Here's my dogs*


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

yay! two votes for corgis!


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

skittle1120 said:


> I've got an Aussie Shepherd, and he's good with the horses, and "rides" with me once or twice a week and has no problem at all keeping up, doesn't require a lot of grooming, and is excellently behaved on the trail, in the house, in the Jeep, basically whereever I decide to take him, he's awesome...


ive also got an aussie shepard and she is the best gaurd dog.if she sees anyone raise a fist she will grab their leg and literally drag them.shes vicous but shes good with kids and my family because we raised her.one of the best things i like about her is that she will give you a warning before she does it.shell bare her teeth then growl then shell bight.and also if you threaten any of the family shell never let you near us again.one day i saw someone of the top of their truck with her growling because he once shouted at my papaw.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

ive got a cocker spaniel type dog with endlesses energy. one way to get her to take a nap is to go on a 2 hour trail ride.shes always right behind me whatever gait im in.by th time we get back shes dead on her feet.


----------

